
Show HN: Gitignore.xyz – Get .gitignore files on the fly - snehesht
Hi, I built a little service to fetch .gitignore file on terminal. I built this to avoid finding gitignore files while working without a github repo. I wanted to keep the size as small as possible ( 2.2kb ) and the UI simple. I would love to hear your feedback on this.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gitignore.xyz<p>P.S this is my first fully completed app in production. I would love to hear your feedback on this.<p>edit: I&#x27;m running this on scaleway node in Paris, that&#x27;s why the 100ms+ latency
======
stephenr
I'm slightly confused by the premise. Why do you need to 'fetch' .gitignore
files?

Do you not simply add the files you wish to ignore, to the file in your
project?

~~~
snehesht
yeah, you can add the dir or files to the .gitignore directly however for
these are generalized .gitignore's for each language. For example if you get
the python .gitignore there are already some rules to ignore the
cache/internal files for most of the packages.

edit : The .gitignore files that are served are from
[https://github.com/github/gitignore](https://github.com/github/gitignore)

